# Gh booster



## wick (5 May 2008)

Hi
Im a bit concered about my GH level.
Out of the tap it messures 1 dGH very soft.
Im dosein EI and am now thinking about adding a GH booster(just to be on the safe side).
Do i add the GH booster once a week (after the 50% water change?) and how much should i add
My tank IS A 20 UK Gallon ,,2.5wpg ,diy co2.
many thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 May 2008)

I add my minerals to my RO water when I do water changes so adding them to your new tap water would be any easy way to do it IMO.  You could add them to tank water if you wanted instead though but it's dead simple just to add the right amount to some new water and then tip that into your tank.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 May 2008)

Hi,
    Further to Eds comment, just follow the AE dosing instructions for now; "Dose directly to your tank, 1/8 of a teaspoon per 100L. If you notice deficiencies, add more accordingly".

Cheers,


----------



## wick (6 May 2008)

Thanks
Would that be 1/8 teaspoon once a week after my large 50% water change, or every time i dose my traces?
Im usein the Ei to dose.


PS where do i find the AE dosing instructions ?  :? 
many thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (6 May 2008)

Hi,
    Oh sorry, I assumed you were buying the GH Booster from AE. It's right on the product description=> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1376

Just add it at water change time, easy.   

Cheers,


----------



## wick (6 May 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

